# Congratulations RachieH



## Wobbles

https://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u317/torta5/Babygirlglitter.gif

RachieH had her baby girl yesterday - Mum & baby both well. 
Text from Rachies other half was full of excitement about Dadys girl lol Rachie replied later with some more details :lol: 

Will let her fill you in - didn't want to post yesterday without her saying it was ok.

_CONGRATULATIONS Rachie_


----------



## MrsE

Aww Congratulations on your new daughter :pink:
:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:

Cx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Rachie :D


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats Rachie!


----------



## Layla

aww excellent news! Congrats!!

x


----------



## MARIA

Congrats Rachie on your :baby: girl!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bek74

:pink: *CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Suz

YEAH! Huge Congrats Rach!


----------



## Soontobe

oh how exciting! cant wait to hear about it! :happydance:


----------



## beanie

Fatastic news, congrats Rachie and family. Looking forward to hearing more about the birth and your baby girl :)


----------



## Jo

Aww great news Congrats :)


----------



## Amanda

Yay!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Huge congratulations to you and your OH Rachie.:hugs:Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Yvonne

HUGE congrats hun.

Can't wait to see pics. :happydance:


----------



## princess2323

congrats


----------



## Lucy

fantastic news, congratulations Rachie!!

Cant wait for the pics, what gestation was she born at?


----------



## ablaze

huge congrats hun! cant w8 to see pics :D


----------



## Hels

YAY Fab news! CONGRATS Rachie!!!!!!!


----------



## KX

Congratulations Rachie!!! Excellent news :happydance:

U won the race hun!:hugs:

Looking forward to seeing the pics of ur baby girl xxx


----------



## mummy_of_two

Yay :happydance:Many congratulations rachie!!! :hugs:


----------



## sophie

Congrats on the birth of your baby Girl! 
xxx


----------



## Tezzy

aww congrats!!


----------



## RachieH

Hiya Girls

Thanks so much for your messages. I'm just uploading some photos now.

Frankie Alyssa was born 3 days early, 35 mins after my waters broke on Wednesday 26th September. Just managed to get to hospital in a bloody ambulance - Will post a full saga as soon as I get chance.

She weighed 6lb 10 oz, 48 cm long and 33cm head circ. She looks a lot like Ky did, only she has a mop of dark hair, Ky was a blonde baldy lol

Will catch up when I get chance.


----------



## Jo

Oh wow that was quick babe!!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats hun can't wait to see pics.

xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/PO9281489.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/PO9281490.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/PO9271475.jpg


----------



## Kina

Awww she's so gorgeous and diddy!


----------



## mickey

lovely :baby:

congratulations on your babygirl :pink:


----------



## JessRbt

congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## stephlw25

CONGRATULATIONS!!! fantastic news ! blimey shes wasnt going to waste time coming into the world !! lol although if i remember rightly you had quite a quick labour with Ky too?

Shes gorgeous !!:happydance:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Awe Rach...Frankie is so cute. How sweet. Love her Frankie Blanket!


----------



## ablaze

what a cutie! and fook me at labour time! jammy sod lol!!!!!


----------



## Layla

wow very quick!

She is stunning, Congrats :D

x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Rachel!


----------



## Wobbles

Shes soooooo cuteeeeeeee :cloud9:

Hope my labour is as quick lol!

x


----------



## Jo

Oh my she is just the sweetest little thing :)


----------



## mummy_of_two

Awww she's such a doll and great choice of name too!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni


----------



## Lucy

Rachie she is gorgeous, makes me very broody!


----------



## VanWest

She is so adorable, I love her blankie too :)


----------



## Rachel

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

She is georgeous :happydance:

xx


----------



## vicky

she is adorable hun, congratulations


----------



## Stef

Congratulations XxX :hugs:


----------



## miss maternal

A bit late Rachie but Congratulations on the birth of your adorable daughter.xx:happydance:


----------

